# I Quit! Sick of Tear Stains



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Like I've posted many times with my frustrations of tear stains, I am offically retiring and giving up on the battle of tear stains. I've done it all, and a last ditch effort was diet, and that isn't it. I've come to the conclusion that living in Texas with allergies always at a high with humans that this might be the case with Clifford. I am now accepting the stains, and learn to look at them as who Clifford is. We are moving to Florida in a few months, but don't see this changing....Anways, I had to vent, and let u know that I am officially retiring from the tear stain job. Feel free to vent right with me, if you have this problem.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know how severe Clifford's tear stains are, since I don't recall seeing any pictures of them being really bad (you know how some Malts have the orange-y-reddish-brown stains all over their muzzle and between and beneath their eyes? That is a really bad problem, IMHO). But if you are just like me and being frustrated at trying to keep him clean, but having tearing from his eyes goop up in the corner of his eyes, and then tears run down his face and making his hair stiff and icky, that seems to me to be a minor tear problem. I just wash Midis' face (not entire bath, just the muzzle under the eyes) more often. He's still sort of tannish under his eyes, but it's at least not stiff and icky.

I tried eye drops from the Vet, but it didn't really seem to help and was a huge hassle to get them into his eyes. I've seen dogs with yeast infections with reddish dark stains all over their little faces, and Midis doesn't have this, for sure. I've never seen a picture of Clifford that indicated he did either. But maybe I just haven't seen them. If you suspect this I have heard (whether correct or not, it won't hurt) to feed them a little bit of plain yogurt with active yeast in it. 

Some people swear that bottled or distilled water rather than tap water is better. Some say the type of bowl the water is in. Personally, this is my second Malt. The first was around for 14 1/2 years and had one eye that teared (like both of Midis' do). I have never experienced severe staining, just the frustrating kind where you can never keep their faces and eyes totally clean for any length of time. 

Do you think this is your frustration, or do you really believe it is worse than normal?

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 28 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642080


> I don't know how severe Clifford's tear stains are, since I don't recall seeing any pictures of them being really bad (you know how some Malts have the orange-y-reddish-brown stains all over their muzzle and between and beneath their eyes? That is a really bad problem, IMHO). But if you are just like me and being frustrated at trying to keep him clean, but having tearing from his eyes goop up in the corner of his eyes, and then tears run down his face and making his hair stiff and icky, that seems to me to be a minor tear problem. I just wash Midis' face (not entire bath, just the muzzle under the eyes) more often. He's still sort of tannish under his eyes, but it's at least not stiff and icky.
> 
> I tried eye drops from the Vet, but it didn't really seem to help and was a huge hassle to get them into his eyes. I've seen dogs with yeast infections with reddish dark stains all over their little faces, and Midis doesn't have this, for sure. I've never seen a picture of Clifford that indicated he did either. But maybe I just haven't seen them. If you suspect this I have heard (whether correct or not, it won't hurt) to feed them a little bit of plain yogurt with active yeast in it.
> 
> ...


His are a dark red rust, and I've tried everything, and I mean everything, including all u have said. Tylan, Angel Eyes, bottled water (which he does, and always has) He has no muzzle stains, just corner eye stains, with a few thin strips that run down on the sides. He is on NB Duck and Potatoe, and loves it, and that isn't the problem. I thought he may have allergies to chicken, rice, or something else, so I switched him over to single protein, and carb. I thought it was from his teething, but he has been over that for a long time. I am clueless in what the cause is anymore, but airborne allergies. I've also had his ducts flushed. I am going to make an appt with the vet to try tetracycline, and see if that is the answer. I also have a collidal spray that I use on a cotton ball and swipe the area so it kills the yeast. I use optic clear dog drops, corn starch 3 times a day to keep it dry. NOTHING WORKS! Uggh! Thanks for listening Cyndi and hugs back


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Not tetracycline, amoxicillin is what you want. It will stop the reason for the stain, but you will still have to grow it out or cut it off. The new hair will be white.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Try using terrtamycin ointment in the inner corner of the eye. Just a dab. It will help a little. Some people are giving Claritin OTC 1/4 tablet every morning for allergies. I am like you. Tried it all. 

Tina


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna has light stains down the side of her face - just a streak not her whole face and its not very visible in photos unless the angle is just right - it's just who she is :wub: 

I think alot of dogs get staining because of genetics - variations in eye size/shape, amount of tearing, size/shape of tear ducts etc it all relates to how much staining the dog will have - some lines have very little staining and some have more


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I gave up on my dog's and he eventually got better.

I think that when I grew his face hair long (since cut) it helped somehow.....or it was a coincidence?!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 28 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642092


> Not tetracycline, amoxicillin is what you want. It will stop the reason for the stain, but you will still have to grow it out or cut it off. The new hair will be white.[/B]


Really, amoxy? Everyone has told me to try Tetra. Oh great now what do I tell my vet to try. My vet is just as clueless, and I tell him I have a friend that is vet (which is u guys) who suggests Tetra. Can u explain to me the difference between the two and why amoxy is what I want. Just so I can explain this to my vet.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Sep 28 2008, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642100


> Luna has light stains down the side of her face - just a streak not her whole face and its not very visible in photos unless the angle is just right - it's just who she is :wub:
> 
> I think alot of dogs get staining because of genetics - variations in eye size/shape, amount of tearing, size/shape of tear ducts etc it all relates to how much staining the dog will have - some lines have very little staining and some have more [/B]


I totally agree!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 28 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642106


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 28 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642092





> Not tetracycline, amoxicillin is what you want. It will stop the reason for the stain, but you will still have to grow it out or cut it off. The new hair will be white.[/B]


Really, amoxy? Everyone has told me to try Tetra. Oh great now what do I tell my vet to try. My vet is just as clueless, and I tell him I have a friend that is vet (which is u guys) who suggests Tetra. Can u explain to me the difference between the two and why amoxy is what I want. Just so I can explain this to my vet.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Amoxicillin is a good antibiotic for upper respiratory infections, and ears and skin. It will get to the slight infection from nasal, throat, eyes, ears or wherever it is. Clavamox is the brand name the vets usually have. 
It does not need to be taken over a long period (like Tylan) or repeated. Just the usual 7-10 days for any infection.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Where in Florida are you moving to? If it's close to me we can work on Clifford. Cody came to me a mess and I straighten him out within a month. KCee I am working on right now. For now try adding a capful of apple cider vinegar to his water and everytime you change it add it again. It changes the PH of the tears. Right now we (including me) are going through horrible eye allergies and just noticed Mia has a ting of brown in her eye boogies and she never does so there is def. something in the air.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 28 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642106


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 28 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642092





> Not tetracycline, amoxicillin is what you want. It will stop the reason for the stain, but you will still have to grow it out or cut it off. The new hair will be white.[/B]


Really, amoxy? Everyone has told me to try Tetra. Oh great now what do I tell my vet to try. My vet is just as clueless, and I tell him I have a friend that is vet (which is u guys) who suggests Tetra. Can u explain to me the difference between the two and why amoxy is what I want. Just so I can explain this to my vet.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Tetracycline or Amoxicillin both work well to clear up tearstaining. Hannah had very bad staining when I adopted her & the vet treated her with Tetracycline. I also used it for Boo when he was about 1 yr old. They both have only minor staining now. I can live with that, I just do my best to keep their faces clean & dry.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i think Bianca has the worst stains of any of the dogs I see on here. I have been using Diamond eye for the past few days and it does seem to lighten the stains that are there a little... but not by much.. Im not going to worry about it until her adult teeth come in.. just look at this picture and think: nothing is bad as this


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll raise yours with a picture of Luna  










And that is after a bath  IT was ALOT worse up close - but I didn't keep those photos!

She will grow out of it - if she doesn't then that is just her


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I know how frustrating those tear stains can be. :smmadder: When I first got Babygirl, her's were terrible. At first I tried the Angel Eyes & saw just a slight & I mean very slight improvement. I tried keeping it dry...just about everything you did...water, food. Now..all I do, & I do this every night, is take a warm cloth (no soap, plain warm tap water) & wipe her eyes, you know, the goop, & wipe her face as well. I then comb out her face & that's it. I don't even bother drying it & now, she has hardly any tear stains at all. We live in Arizona & have some pretty bad Monsoons, so it keeps the dust & allergens really stirred up. But, this regimen as done the trick. I know it sounds to good to be true, but it worked for her. This took a few months to accomplish, but I strongly believe it made all the difference in the world.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Grr, I know. Jacey are out of control. They are only under her eyes (Thank God), but they are bad!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylan (tylosin) shouldn't be given over a long period of time. It IS an antibiotic but is given for 
10 days once a day with the dosage of usually 1/8 tsp. That is using Tylan powder, not Angel Eyes.
Angel Eyes is weaker and requires a greater length of time and then may not be strong enough.
I wouldn't use corn starch on tear stains. Keep the face clean, use a good eye wash like Fresh Eyes
collyrium twice a day everyday to flush out spores and debris and try to keep hair out of the eyes
as much as possible.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

HELLO AND GOODBYE TEAR STAINS..LOL

YOU KNOW I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WITH MY SUGAR..SHE TEARED ALL THE TIME BIGGGGGGGGG TIME.

I WAS LIKE YOU I THOUGHT WOW SOME OF THESE MALTS ARE SO PRETTY AND HEY NO TEAR STAINS.

I TOOK MY LITTLE GAL TO THE GROOMER AN TOLD HER TO LEAVE HAIR ON HER FACE BUT CUT THE HAIR SHORT AROUND HER EYES.

GUESS WHAT????? GOING ON 3 MONTHS NOW AND NOOOOOOOOO TEAR STAINS.. THEY ARE GONE.

YOU MIGHT TRY CUTTING THE HAIR AWAY FROM THE EYES. HOPE YOU FIND THE ANSWER I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE STAINS.

SUGARS MOM
SHEILA


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 29 2008, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642229


> Tylan (tylosin) shouldn't be given over a long period of time. It IS an antibiotic but is given for
> 10 days once a day with the dosage of usually 1/8 tsp. That is using Tylan powder, not Angel Eyes.
> Angel Eyes is weaker and requires a greater length of time and then may not be strong enough.
> I wouldn't use corn starch on tear stains. Keep the face clean, use a good eye wash like Fresh Eyes
> ...


Actually Tylan needs to be given longer then 10 days to be effective. I got this info from vets on sm, and assistants. He has an appt tomorrow for the tetra, and will see how it goes. The cornstarch is great on keeping the area dry. I comb it through, and do it in the morning and late afternoon. It has definitely helped on keeping the stains from getting bigger. I use Opticlear eye wash for dogs, but don't see any help with that. Clifford honestly doesn't get the eye boogers, but just stains. His eyes are cleaned every morning and late afternoon, and thats all I can do to help maintain. So, this is why I have announced my retirement.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Sep 29 2008, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642312


> HELLO AND GOODBYE TEAR STAINS..LOL
> 
> YOU KNOW I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WITH MY SUGAR..SHE TEARED ALL THE TIME BIGGGGGGGGG TIME.
> 
> ...


His eyes are trimmed regularly by me, and has been since he was pup.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i wonder has anybody tried ANGELDELIGHT,in the uk and ireland you can not buy angelseye, as it has antibiotics in it.so a women developed it ,it also contains vitimins ect ,,you can read more on , www.bichonhotel.com.uk ..jo :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was begining to think that I was the only one who was frustrated by tear stains. By looking at so many adorable Malts on SM, they all appear to look so good around their eyes. Well, I guess I was wrong about that since so many of you have posted about this issue too. I have been using Spa Lavish Fresh Facial Scrub and so far I have not seen the results that I would have hoped to see by now. However, I also have not been consistant (should be used for 21 days) but have tried to catch up with that. I will give the corn starch remedy a try to help keep Chrissy's eyes dry.

Thanks for posting all of your experiences as it helps me not to feel that I am alone with this.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 29 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642327


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 29 2008, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642229





> Tylan (tylosin) shouldn't be given over a long period of time. It IS an antibiotic but is given for
> 10 days once a day with the dosage of usually 1/8 tsp. That is using Tylan powder, not Angel Eyes.
> Angel Eyes is weaker and requires a greater length of time and then may not be strong enough.
> I wouldn't use corn starch on tear stains. Keep the face clean, use a good eye wash like Fresh Eyes
> ...


Actually Tylan needs to be given longer then 10 days to be effective. I got this info from vets on sm, and assistants. He has an appt tomorrow for the tetra, and will see how it goes. The cornstarch is great on keeping the area dry. I comb it through, and do it in the morning and late afternoon. It has definitely helped on keeping the stains from getting bigger. I use Opticlear eye wash for dogs, but don't see any help with that. Clifford honestly doesn't get the eye boogers, but just stains. His eyes are cleaned every morning and late afternoon, and thats all I can do to help maintain. So, this is why I have announced my retirement.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've used Tylan on maltese for over 20 yrs and never given it more than 10 days at a time...and it's always worked.
That's not to say if there is a blocked duct, etc Tylan won't fix that, but it does get rid of low grade infection and clean up the setting to prevent bacteria growth. The vets I have used over the years never recommended longer than 10 days at a time. Works for me!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I've found the exact opposite - cutting Luna's eye hair results in horrible tear stains but if you leave the hair long then she doesn't have as much/bad hair stains


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 29 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642450


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 29 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642327





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 29 2008, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642229





> Tylan (tylosin) shouldn't be given over a long period of time. It IS an antibiotic but is given for
> 10 days once a day with the dosage of usually 1/8 tsp. That is using Tylan powder, not Angel Eyes.
> Angel Eyes is weaker and requires a greater length of time and then may not be strong enough.
> I wouldn't use corn starch on tear stains. Keep the face clean, use a good eye wash like Fresh Eyes
> ...


Actually Tylan needs to be given longer then 10 days to be effective. I got this info from vets on sm, and assistants. He has an appt tomorrow for the tetra, and will see how it goes. The cornstarch is great on keeping the area dry. I comb it through, and do it in the morning and late afternoon. It has definitely helped on keeping the stains from getting bigger. I use Opticlear eye wash for dogs, but don't see any help with that. Clifford honestly doesn't get the eye boogers, but just stains. His eyes are cleaned every morning and late afternoon, and thats all I can do to help maintain. So, this is why I have announced my retirement.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've used Tylan on maltese for over 20 yrs and never given it more than 10 days at a time...and it's always worked.
That's not to say if there is a blocked duct, etc Tylan won't fix that, but it does get rid of low grade infection and clean up the setting to prevent bacteria growth. The vets I have used over the years never recommended longer than 10 days at a time. Works for me!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe you! Its so hard on whose advice to take on here, and I guess I need to be clear on whose advice is valid and whose isn't. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I was thinking of adding cider vinegar to Tobi's water too. How much would I have to add to his 10 oz. water bottle?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok I have used Tylan for 10-12 days no more. Usually see some difference around day 5 meaning the boogies change to a clear color. I use 1 capful in their water bottle of apple cider vinegar, their water bottle is 24 oz. You should clean their eyes in the morning then again before they go to sleep even if it's just with a wet one. You can maintain the are dry by patting it dry with a napkin or applying a small amount of corn starch/baby corn starch. Patience I think is the #1 factor. If there isn't anything physically wrong with your fluff, their hair is out of their eyes and are feeding them a good food and treats they should disappear or at least get better within a month. JMO 

The already stained fur will not disappear but will lighten with either a facial scrub or the MOM treatment (should be your last resort) or by cutting the already stained hair.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642546


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 29 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642450





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 29 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642327





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 29 2008, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642229





> Tylan (tylosin) shouldn't be given over a long period of time. It IS an antibiotic but is given for
> 10 days once a day with the dosage of usually 1/8 tsp. That is using Tylan powder, not Angel Eyes.
> Angel Eyes is weaker and requires a greater length of time and then may not be strong enough.
> I wouldn't use corn starch on tear stains. Keep the face clean, use a good eye wash like Fresh Eyes
> ...


Actually Tylan needs to be given longer then 10 days to be effective. I got this info from vets on sm, and assistants. He has an appt tomorrow for the tetra, and will see how it goes. The cornstarch is great on keeping the area dry. I comb it through, and do it in the morning and late afternoon. It has definitely helped on keeping the stains from getting bigger. I use Opticlear eye wash for dogs, but don't see any help with that. Clifford honestly doesn't get the eye boogers, but just stains. His eyes are cleaned every morning and late afternoon, and thats all I can do to help maintain. So, this is why I have announced my retirement.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've used Tylan on maltese for over 20 yrs and never given it more than 10 days at a time...and it's always worked.
That's not to say if there is a blocked duct, etc Tylan won't fix that, but it does get rid of low grade infection and clean up the setting to prevent bacteria growth. The vets I have used over the years never recommended longer than 10 days at a time. Works for me!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe you! Its so hard on whose advice to take on here, and I guess I need to be clear on whose advice is valid and whose isn't. Thanks for letting me know.

[/B][/QUOTE]
Obviously when Tylan (Tylosin) works it is because it is an antibiotic. However it is foul tasting and some dogs won't eat it and it isn't easy to know exactly how much the dog is actually getting (exact dosage). It can also cause a false high reading in AST & ALT in blood tests while it is being consumed. I just prefer a known thing like a Clavamox pill. I know it is pure and exactly how much the dosage is. I have never had to use it as yet on Shoni, but with the bad reaction he had this week from his shots I've noticed redish discharge from one eye. Cross fingers! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## milkieb21 (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't give up!!! My malteses were tear staining really bad and I tried AngelEyes (which is added to their food) and it worked I saw the difference in 10 days!!!!!!
This stuff really works!!!!!
Peggy
Miami


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

The way Jacey's hair on her face grows you can't _see_ her tear stains, but mommy cares. For some reason today they are very... wet? I can't say they are wet just... loose? LOL!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Tobi never seems to have any boogies although his under eye area always feels wet. I was just reading this month's issue of Dog Fancy and there was a tip for dog's who tend to have watery eyes. Supposedly if you you sprinkle dried buttermilk on their food it reduces the watering. I wonder if this is true and if it would help? Hmmm...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you tried eye envy? It has colloidal silver, witch hazel and boric acid in it and works great for my girl. I took my boy yorkie to opthamologist and asked her about tear ducts and she said some dogs have clogged tear ducts and you can tell by if they have large tears that form at the duct --does yours do this? Also i do not feed anything with red dyes in it. I give distilled and spring water only. I use eye envy daily and i bought small thinning sheers from petedge.com and keep that area trimmed with the thinning sheers. Also, you could try coconut oil as it is a natural antifungal and antibacterial on that area as the staining is bacteria. I am no an advocate of antibiotics at all for this as just like in humans if you use them all the time then when you really need them for health reasons they may not work. Angel eyes I would not use for that reason and it is not able to be sold in uk or canada I am told anymore -- jmo - you can see my gallery for my demi and see her eyes. Alot is genetics


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 28 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642068


> Like I've posted many times with my frustrations of tear stains, I am offically retiring and giving up on the battle of tear stains. I've done it all, and a last ditch effort was diet, and that isn't it. I've come to the conclusion that living in Texas with allergies always at a high with humans that this might be the case with Clifford. I am now accepting the stains, and learn to look at them as who Clifford is. We are moving to Florida in a few months, but don't see this changing....Anways, I had to vent, and let u know that I am officially retiring from the tear stain job. Feel free to vent right with me, if you have this problem.[/B]


I'm with you. I've struggled with staining, changed food to herbalistic no dye, bottle water both distilled and purified. We hit the groomer evey 4 weeks, bought every product out there. Yes, I bought Angel Eyes but I'm concerned that it's chemical based and they're ingesting it. What are future impacts? I have approx. 200.$ worth of the product and decided not to follow through. I love Missy so much and I don't want to be a statistic in five years. I know, it's my choice. In the end, I'm washing her baby face and keeping her hair around her eyes short. The last time to the groomers (Sat) don't cut her length, just clean up her face. She looks adorable, longer hair but struggling with the top notch, she hates the elastic. I'll post some pictures once my son is around as I'm useless.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

There are a lot of great ideas on SM no matter the topic. :biggrin: I know a lot of people have said they have no success at all with Angel's Eyes. But it has worked wonders for us. I have used one bottle twice and both Tucker's and Riley's eyes cleared up. Now I just do a daily washing with a warm cloth (no cleanser of any kind), brush the hair around the eye area, and let it dry. For now, at least, that's doing the job. 

Obviously, from all the posts, nothing works for everyone. But that's the best thing about having input from so many experienced maltese owners! You can pick a few of the ideas that you think might work and try them one at a time. But whatever you try, I'd give it a couple of months at least to see if it works. Doing too much in too short of a time, especially if applying products, can actually cause more of a problem through chemical reactions of ingredients, as well as skin and coat issues.  

Good luck!
Debbie


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

can you use scrunchies instead of elastic and see how she does with that 


QUOTE (Baby Missy's Mom @ Sep 30 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643095


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 28 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642068





> Like I've posted many times with my frustrations of tear stains, I am offically retiring and giving up on the battle of tear stains. I've done it all, and a last ditch effort was diet, and that isn't it. I've come to the conclusion that living in Texas with allergies always at a high with humans that this might be the case with Clifford. I am now accepting the stains, and learn to look at them as who Clifford is. We are moving to Florida in a few months, but don't see this changing....Anways, I had to vent, and let u know that I am officially retiring from the tear stain job. Feel free to vent right with me, if you have this problem.[/B]


I'm with you. I've struggled with staining, changed food to herbalistic no dye, bottle water both distilled and purified. We hit the groomer evey 4 weeks, bought every product out there. Yes, I bought Angel Eyes but I'm concerned that it's chemical based and they're ingesting it. What are future impacts? I have approx. 200.$ worth of the product and decided not to follow through. I love Missy so much and I don't want to be a statistic in five years. I know, it's my choice. In the end, I'm washing her baby face and keeping her hair around her eyes short. The last time to the groomers (Sat) don't cut her length, just clean up her face. She looks adorable, longer hair but struggling with the top notch, she hates the elastic. I'll post some pictures once my son is around as I'm useless.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## suetlingha (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't give up just yet. I FINALLY got rid of Angel's tear stain after 8 months of trying different foods. I spent so much time on computer researching the subject. I was reading any article related to tear staining. I was trying out many of the suggestion posted. The tears will be clear once you get rid of it.

I did the distilled water. I did the cleaning eyes. Didn't work.
Then I went on changing food. Tried Science Diet, Canidae, Wellness Puppy, California Natural, Organix, none of them worked. Tried Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe as so many have suggested. She likes it but the duck and potato made her tear stains worse. The Wellness made her chew her feet. There were mild red yeast on her paw when she was on Wellness. She was throwing up on Organix and California natural. You can imagine my frustration of changing food, especially when you must change the food gradually.

Finally I tried Natural Balance Venison Allergy Formula. I notice her tear stain were getting better after about 1 weeks, but still red tears. I then add a teaspoon of plain Yogurt for her every morning, now the stain is COMPLETELY gone after about 2 months on Venison. I've never tried Angel eyes because I don't like using antibiotics.

Thinking back, it kinda make sense because most of the article mentioned that tear stain is due to low grade red yeast infection. Yogurt is very good for yeast infections, even in humans. The allergy formula from Natural Balance together with yogurt did it for my Angel!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

good job and yes probiotics will help as the staining is bacteria and the probiotics put more good bacteria in the system which kills off the bad bacteria -- I use dds plus and i give it 30 minutes before food in am



QUOTE (suetlingha @ Oct 13 2008, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649742


> Don't give up just yet. I FINALLY got rid of Angel's tear stain after 8 months of trying different foods. I spent so much time on computer researching the subject. I was reading any article related to tear staining. I was trying out many of the suggestion posted. The tears will be clear once you get rid of it.
> 
> I did the distilled water. I did the cleaning eyes. Didn't work.
> Then I went on changing food. Tried Science Diet, Canidae, Wellness Puppy, California Natural, Organix, none of them worked. Tried Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe as so many have suggested. She likes it but the duck and potato made her tear stains worse. The Wellness made her chew her feet. There were mild red yeast on her paw when she was on Wellness. She was throwing up on Organix and California natural. You can imagine my frustration of changing food, especially when you must change the food gradually.
> ...


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

I use boric acid, it works for us....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

eye envy - has boric acid, witch hazel, and colloidal silver in it -- and the powder the same and it has worked great for demi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CharleyFirpo @ Oct 13 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649775


> I use boric acid, it works for us....[/B]


where did u get your boric acid from? I don't want to spend the money on eye envy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that you can purchase Boric Acid at your pharmacy. Perhaps Walmart might have it in their pharmacy department that you can OTC. 

Also, how do you use Boric Acid??? Do you make a paste and apply and is it something that has to be applied with a lot of care? 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess you can buy it at pharmacies, I got mine from Europe (sorry) and it is already dissolved in water, so I just pour a little on a cotton round and wipe the eyes with it. It keeps his eyes perfectly clean...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for not posting back to thank you about the Boric Acid issue but I have been ill for the past few days and have not been on my computer much at all.

I will check the Boric Acid out at our local Pharmacy.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Update on Clifford:

I started the Tetracycline on Sept 30th, and finished up yesterday, and he is clearing up. I am so excited, and wanted to share this with you. As u all know, I've been struggling with this for awhile, and just about gave up. I've tried everything except for the Tetra, and now realize he had an infection. I've also started giving him plain yogurt to keep things clear in him, and hopefully things will last clean and clear for awhile. Thanks for all comments and suggestions.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 17 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652348


> Update on Clifford:
> 
> I started the Tetracycline on Sept 30th, and finished up yesterday, and he is clearing up. I am so excited, and wanted to share this with you. As u all know, I've been struggling with this for awhile, and just about gave up. I've tried everything except for the Tetra, and now realize he had an infection. I've also started giving him plain yogurt to keep things clear in him, and hopefully things will last clean and clear for awhile. Thanks for all comments and suggestions.[/B]


Hooray!!! I hope Cliffy stays stain-free. I'm proud of you for not giving up on him...even though he never really seemed to have much staining. I just adore him, he's a cutie (plus I think him and London look similar, lol)! I just started giving London Stonyfield Farm Organic plain yogurt to see if that will get rid of her tiny bit of tear staining. Good luck to the both of you!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 17 2008, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652351


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 17 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652348





> Update on Clifford:
> 
> I started the Tetracycline on Sept 30th, and finished up yesterday, and he is clearing up. I am so excited, and wanted to share this with you. As u all know, I've been struggling with this for awhile, and just about gave up. I've tried everything except for the Tetra, and now realize he had an infection. I've also started giving him plain yogurt to keep things clear in him, and hopefully things will last clean and clear for awhile. Thanks for all comments and suggestions.[/B]


Hooray!!! I hope Cliffy stays stain-free. I'm proud of you for not giving up on him...even though he never really seemed to have much staining. I just adore him, he's a cutie (plus I think him and London look similar, lol)! I just started giving London Stonyfield Farm Organic plain yogurt to see if that will get rid of her tiny bit of tear staining. Good luck to the both of you!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww, thank you, and your right about London and Clifford looking alike. Maybe they have some of the same bloodlines, who knows. Yes, I am going to keep my fingers crossed, and will see if anymore staining occurs, and I'm sure it will...........lol.........uggh!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing!!! i am so happy Clifford is becoming stain free!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so glad it is clearing up! Which Tetra did you use? The one from Petsmart?


----------

